
Code N00b: How to Answer Stack Overflow Questions Without Being a Jerk - rbanffy
https://thenewstack.io/code-n00b-how-to-answer-stack-overflow-questions-without-being-a-jerk/
======
zunzun
I frequently see the following inflicted on noobs: First, a pretense of
friendliness as, "Welcome to Stack Overflow." followed by "Go read the Stack
Overflow documentation on how to ask questions" followed by downvoting with no
help or answer of any kind. This is the Stack Overflow equivalent of "No soup
for you!" by the Seinfeld Soup Nazi. It seems to be a common form of attack.

